# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  JUSTICE POUR BRUNO BATTU A MORT 2 pétitions et twitter

## Petite Etoile

Une vidéo atroce a circulé sur les réseaux sociaux filmant la torture et l'assassinat de Bruno, innocent et impuissant.
Bruno âgé de 8 ans tant aimé par son humain, paye de sa vie la haine de 3 psychopathes qui menacent ensuite la famille humaine de mort.

Les pétitions:

https://www.thepetitionsite.com/fr-f...ID=3131051746#
https://www.change.org/p/kerala-poli...29654186-en-US

Je préviens que le lien dans la pétition The petition site  est actif vers la vidéo monstrueuse.


Le hashtag Justice for Bruno sur Twitter:
https://twitter.com/search?q=justice...rc=typed_query

La cruauté en plus assumée, préméditée, divulguée ne s' arrêtera donc jamais?


Tu es aimé, Bruno. Tu le sais aussi dans l'au-delà. 
Puisse-tu reposer en paix, pauvre chéri.

Rajout: Ces ordures ont été convoquées à la Police mais ne se sont pas présentés " en raison d'influence politique", je cite.
Il ne faut rien céder, une asso de protection des animaux maintient sa plainte, et nous devons nous manifester! 

https://www.freepressjournal.in/vira...tizens-enraged

----------


## aurore27

signées et ptg

----------

